# Limited edition on building a model of the barque Gulf Stream



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

My latest printed book, A4 size 102 pages, 240 images, 25,608 words. Devoted to the construction of a 25 feet to 1 inch model of the British barque Gulf Stream. Covers building the hull, making a display case, masting and rigging, plus the history of the ship. Limited edition of 46 copies. Deck and sail plan included in book. £12.99 excluding postage. Please message me if interested - Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

This has been a bit of a "damp squib." After the initial rush, things slowed down to almost stop. The general feeling was that the book was good, but far too complicated and elite to be considered as a building guide. Far from elite, however, more like "Bush League" because of my rather crude building methods, often frowned on by craftsmen, that allow me to build quickly and get fair results. Anyway, just over three months from publication, only three copies remain, so I have recovered all the production costs, but it has not proved popular enough to warrant further print runs. Here is the building slideshow via Utube - https://youtu.be/RkzuzNRI2Qw


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Well done! I am not a modeller, but I can sure see the quality of your book and the model itself. For this size model and beautiful detail is exceptional.

Question. Do you do models of steamships or only sail? How about 'tugboats'?

How about a model of the famous Bustler Class tug 'TURMOIL'? Model and book, as you have done for this one of GULF STREAM. Include full plans of the vessel. These plans are available, so not such a difficult task to find.

Just a thought.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

A diorama of the ocean going tug "Turmoil"

by Robert H Mouat (British, 20th century) the model, in 1/6 in.=1 ft. scale, set in in a modeled and painted rolling sea, the hull weathered and well detailed with deck houses, port holes, boats on davits, ladders, railings, and other details. Displayed in a brass framed glass case with a mahogany base. 21 x 10 x 10 in.(53 x 25 x 25 cm.) cased.




Sold forUS$ 3,904inc. premium


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for reply. Very nice model of the tug. Although I am equally at home with sail, steam and motor ships, I haven't done many tugs. In fact I have only done one -_ SA Everard!_ I like to keep well away from the most popular subjects like _Cutty Sark, Titanic, Victory, Bounty_ etc. My main interest is with ships built between about 1850 and about 1965 from coasters, tankers, tramp steamers, cargo liners, ore carriers, passenger liners etc. My last major shipbuilding book - _Miniature Shipbuilder 2015_, 158 pages, A4 size was a runaway success and has been reprinted a number of times, but is currently sold out, although the download e-book version continues to do well. The book covers both sail and steamships, and maybe that is where the _Gulf Stream_ book went wrong. Most model shipbuilders convince themselves that the rigging is too difficult, where it is really very simple, as it is all wire glued on in short lengths with no fiddly knots anywhere. It is far easier to build a miniature square-rigger than a complex cargo liner with all its deck machinery, multiple decks, windows, portholes, lifeboats, ladders, rails etc. Maybe the next book will be a mixture of sail and steam.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is _Flying Enterprise_ of _Turmoil_ association -
Bob


----------

